# The worth of a Prog Masterman



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

We Progmastermen are the guardians, the stewards, the archivers, the depositariums.
We ensure the prog-flavoured past is not given short shrift - or even totally looked-over - in the future.

We are more than this world's memories. We are the actuality.

We stood through it all: the constant attacks of bad taste, the recalcitrance, the sorry new generation which recedes from engagement , even opinion.

If it were left up to sorry Jimmehs like yourselves - and , moreso, your children - prog would die off.

It is this lackluster culture of the Disobliging, of unwillingness to uphold anything of importance to society, it is THIS what we pure, samite-robed Mastermen daily battle against. Our battlefield: the blogs, the forums.


Again I repeat: WE STOOD THROUGH IT ALL.
You should GET DOWN ,JIMMEHS and reverence us.

We are the custodeans that strive to ensure the prog vinyl and cd/ the turntables remain viable and CIRCULATING IN THE COMMUNITY, not just the future Museums of Loss.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Have you ever considered a career as a writer Deacon? I think you'd be rather good at it.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Tell us about YOUR children and the way they embrace prog.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I tried prog on my children and they weren't keen at all. Each to their own.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Has Deacon ever thought of joining ProgArchive's 

Just a subtle hint


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

One of The Deacon's niece's embraces prog and is delighted to hear that the collectro will pass on to her when The Deacon passes on.

....

Progarchives forum is dying.
Anyways - moot point since The Deacon is banned.

Eddie - who are YOU on Progarchives?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

Why were you banned Deac?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Some insight may be gained by examining the thread "Prog Delinquency" and looking at Nudge and a Wink's post, #49, of January 28, 2018.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Strange Magic said:


> Some insight may be gained by examining the thread "Prog Delinquency" and looking at Nudge and a Wink's post, #49, of January 28, 2018.


To save others the search, here is the link.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Why were you banned Deac?


"The Deacon's mouth twitched in vexation. He tried to mask it - make it appear a grimace more of disgust than annoyance."

Ban this, ban that.
Why do you insist on belabouring the issue?

The Deacon has been banned myriad times. Happy? Can we go on with our lives?

I've been banned _even from my own forum_. You wanna see?

You ask why was I banned.
Why is anyone banned?
Well, The Deacon can inform you that the Deacon's bannings are not for the usual reasons.
The Deacon gets banned : 1/ mods feel intimidated/threatened by the Deacon's music-knowledge.
2/mods want numbers,not quality. When The Deacon goes on and on about obscure groups, the mods feel The Deacon is alienating the (dummy) forum audience who only want to talk about Paul McCartney, Leonard Cohen and King Crimson(dance period).

In short,The Deacon is a wet blanket to dummy forums. ("Thus spake the Deacon, making an effort to disguise his irritation at the proffered question.")


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Paul McCartney is prog? Bloody hell I'm flogging my Alan Parsons CDs to buy 'Band on the Run'. I need to go...... Someone's knocking at the door and somebody's ringing the bell......


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

No danger (that I see) in The Deacon being banned from TC. Other things may occur. But banning? Not at all likely.

Now that I think of it, it was The Deacon Himself who broached the subject. So why does his mouth twitch in vexation, one asks.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> No danger (that I see) in The Deacon being banned from TC. Other things may occur. But banning? Not at all likely.


How so, Jimmeh ?


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> How so, Jimmeh ?


Well, you don't start fights or resort to personal abuse and are generally very courteous in your own off the wall fashion. So I agree that there is little danger of your being banned based on your performance to date. I, for one, am glad you are here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

He called me a pr#ck a few weeks ago. That was very naughty. 

We could use Deac to our advantage here. How about he infests every thread about Beethoven v Mozart and Hitler & Wagner with progmaster data over and over again until these loathsome Jimmehs finally stop bumping their gums.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

You know, I have a sad story about a kid I grew up with who was a friend. He got into prog and was in the prog crowd in high school, but somehow he had some personal problems. Prog didn't save him. He did some bad things later in his adult life, still into prog (nothing super horrific, he didn't kill anyone that I know of). But it really made the point that the people who hide behind this music and don't work on themselves or get the hint people are trying to tell them are in big trouble and they are problematic to other people. You can see some of this with the trolls on the prog forums.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> No danger (that I see) in The Deacon being banned from TC. Other things may occur. But banning? Not at all likely.


Actually, he _did_ get banned last Sunday morning (US EDT time zone). He made a crude, tasteless post that included a racial reference to a subset of the disabled. I reported it. About ten minutes later, the post had been deleted, and his status was "Banned." Not "Banned (temporarily)," but "Banned." Then, a bit later, he was resurrected.

I'd love to hear an explanation of this.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^My assessment of The Deacon's risk of being banned was clearly based on incomplete information. I hereby revise my assessment and instead wonder if or when there will be a reoccurrence.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> You know, I have a sad story about a kid I grew up with who was a friend. He got into prog and was in the prog crowd in high school, but somehow he had some personal problems. Prog didn't save him. He did some bad things later in his adult life, still into prog (nothing super horrific, he didn't kill anyone that I know of). But it really made the point that the people who hide behind this music and don't work on themselves or get the hint people are trying to tell them are in big trouble and they are problematic to other people. You can see some of this with the trolls on the prog forums.


Reg, are you talking about the autistic spectrum here, or something more general?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> One of The Deacon's niece's embraces prog and is delighted to hear that the collectro will pass on to her when The Deacon passes on.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Who else but EddieRUKiddingVarese - haven't been on there for awhile, as you say its a bit stale but you find plenty of my posts (check out Eddie's Blog Tunes in Prog Blogs), particularly about my dislike of The Moody Blues


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Tulse said:


> Reg, are you talking about the autistic spectrum here, or something more general?


Probably more general. I don't know if he is autistic or not but he did ok in public schools as far as I know and so I don't think he was.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> ....the people who hide behind this music and don't work on themselves or get the hint people are trying to tell them are in big trouble and they are problematic to other people. You can see some of this with the trolls on the prog forums.


You can ply that line about any genre of music, Caterpiller. (Including classical snobs.)

(At this juncture The Deacon gives forth an exasperated sigh.)

You must pardon me if I do not seem over-eager to hurl myself into that _SEA OF SHOITE_.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> You can ply that line about any genre of music, Caterpiller. (Including classical snobs.)
> 
> (At this juncture The Deacon gives forth an exasperated sigh.)
> 
> You must pardon me if I do not seem over-eager to hurl myself into that _SEA OF SHOITE_.


Man, you're very strange, calling people names like you do. I hope you can find help one day and don't go any further where you're heading.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I think everybody here appreciates your prog knowledge and if sharing that was your aim we all would welcome your presence without hesitation. But why resort to this strange act most of the time (the username, the lingo, the religious approach/self elevation). We are not in your church.

That can only be effective communication if you wanted to form a sect with yourselves as guru and you think you can find a target group here that would be sensitive to such an approach. But most of us are old men here. So far I've not seen that much of a following, so it comes across as quite ridiculous adolescent behavior. 

The main question is why you don't seem to be able to drop the act.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Come on Deacon, as Prog Minorus I beseech you not to make me revise my previous opinion of your good self. I love prog (most variants anyway) but there's no need to aggressively criticise other forms of music simply because you don't like them.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Bluecrab said:


> Actually, he _did_ get banned last Sunday morning (US EDT time zone). He made a [...] post [and] I reported it. About ten minutes later, the post had been deleted, and his status was "Banned." Not "Banned (temporarily)," but "Banned." Then, a bit later, he was resurrected.
> 
> I'd love to hear an explanation of this.


It was a temporary ban, until we had time to consider the matter further. This is something we sometimes do to allow more time for reflection and discussion when it's not immediately clear how we should proceed.

I hope that clarifies our actions sufficiently.

~ on behalf of the Moderation team


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Prog is not that great in my opinion. When I hear the keyboards and guitars doing the scale runs, I think "why are they playing this music as if it hasn't been done before? " The dynamic range is narrow, and the voice placement is poor to me. ELP's renditions of the Classical works makes that painfully clear. 

Still it has it moments.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Casebearer said:


> I think everybody here appreciates your prog knowledge and if sharing that was your aim we all would welcome your presence without hesitation.


Sharing it is not necessarily my aim. The Deacon does not relish spoon-feeding noobs. That is not my purpose here. It has limited appeal. My purpose is to open-up recalcitrant "old" classical-heads to the possibility of something else.But that requires a change of attitude on your parts - a change, I am afraid, that usually proves insurmountable. Cos youse are -as someone said - old men (stuck in your ways).

You should notice The Deacon does not spill much prog knowledge. Very little , in fact.

Note that my vinyl finds thread is anything but straight prog.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

chill782002 said:


> Come on Deacon, as Prog Minorus I beseech you not to make me revise my previous opinion of your good self. I love prog (most variants anyway) but there's no need to aggressively criticise other forms of music simply because you don't like them.


I criticise BAD music which insults not the intellect as much as the _taste_.

There is some sort of "study" that apparently - I have not read it, but Progarchivers say it is so - touts progheads as being more OPEN to other musics than most other music-appreciating folk. This rather makes sense when you consider it this way: orig. 70s prog (and less-so today) was a meltingpot merging other genres like folk,classical,jazz,fusion,blues. You don't see much of that spread with classical lovers.
Its the classical-heads wot are closed-in on themselves, not necessarily the proggers.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Deacon said:


> Sharing it is not necessarily my aim. The Deacon does not relish spoon-feeding noobs. That is not my purpose here. It has limited appeal. My purpose is to open-up recalcitrant "old" classical-heads to the possibility of something else.But that requires a change of attitude on your parts - a change, I am afraid, that usually proves insurmountable. Cos youse are -as someone said - old men (stuck in your ways).
> 
> You should notice The Deacon does not spill much prog knowledge. Very little , in fact.


Deacon, if your goal is indeed to open up people to new musical possibilities, the tools you have chosen to employ--grandiosity, dismissal, insults--are singularly ill-suited to the task, methinks; do you not agree?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> I criticise BAD music which insults not the intellect as much as the _taste_.
> 
> There is some sort of "study" that apparently - I have not read it, but Progarchivers say it is so - touts progheads as being more OPEN to other musics than most other music-appreciating folk. This rather makes sense when you consider it this way: orig. 70s prog (and less-so today) was a meltingpot merging other genres like folk,classical,jazz,fusion,blues. You don't see much of that spread with classical lovers.
> Its the classical-heads wot are closed-in on themselves, not necessarily the proggers.


We have several threads on TC which share the appreciation of prog so those like myself who are always on the look out for new music can go there.

http://www.talkclassical.com/9574-prog-appreciation-thread.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/17525-prog-rock-classical-music.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/25223-progressive-rock-its-ties.html

So is your purpose here to berate and insult people? It does appear to be that way.

You clearly have plenty of knowledge, why not share it with us, and also expand your own musical knowledge from this board. Whatever you want to know about, classical or not, someone usually has the answer here.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

It concerneth the Deacon not at the moment to be in good-standing with prog noobs. I laugh at such notion.

...so wield that sword elsewhere.


Prog Kingdom is way beyond mere manners.
If you value manners above, then you are in the wrong place, my thin-skinned friend.

You are here to BE SHOWN THE WAY, not be illustrated the proper placing of knives and forks at the dinner table.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^No matter how it's sliced, it's still baloney :lol:.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> It concerneth the Deacon not at the moment to be in good-standing with prog noobs. I laugh at such notion.
> 
> ...so wield that sword elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Who would ever measure up to your standards? Most people don't have the cultural references that you so strongly associate with the music when you lived through those up and down years of rebellion, experimentation, and cultural wars. I was there too. Maybe it's better to be the way rather than trying to show it.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I hope that clarifies our actions sufficiently.
> 
> ~ on behalf of the Moderation team


Yes, it does. Thanks for your response.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

As much as I love prog, an over-indulgence in it is clearly a sign of bad taste and even worse.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

What is your stand on an over-indulgence in _music_?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> It concerneth the Deacon not at the moment to be in good-standing with prog noobs. I laugh at such notion.
> 
> ...so wield that sword elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Are you serious Deac? All this prog mastermind Jimmehs stuff I had assumed to be some kind of eccentric humour. Do you wish us to take you seriously in fact?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I think in the Deacon's case it's WYSIWYG. You either buy the package, or you don't.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Are you serious Deac? All this prog mastermind Jimmehs stuff I had assumed to be some kind of eccentric humour. Do you wish us to take you seriously in fact?


The Deacon wishes you to confess.
To confront your sins (of poor musical taste) with perfect clarity.
To recognize your self-imposed fall.
To strive to better yourselves when it comes to musical taste.

(Note The Deacon insists musical taste. I am not directing you how to live elsewise. The deacon is just concerned for your musical self.)

I am asking you to GO BEYOND, to make the effort -and it takes a LOT of effort and time. Think less about accumulation of money, think less about the job, think less about the media and sport. Make an effort to musically better yourselves.

I am not here to FEED you. So do not ask me for specific groups (I know thousands) . You have to do it like I did - on your own. Cos that is the way it sticks best.

And now is the best time to do so. When I was young I had to learn the hard way. Now you have countless excellent music blogs to explore at the touch of a button. There is no excuse .All you need is
to MAKE TIME.

The Deacon is nothing.
The Deacon hopes at most to be a conduit.
The Deacon does not require your approval.
The Deacon does not require your allegiance. You are not vassal to the liegelord.

The Deacon aspires only to be Beacon to your musical soul.

I am asking you to open up, look around beyond your confinement.
There are worlds to explore.
Do not let the opportunity slip by.

You say you do not have it in you? That you are bound to fail?

Then by all means fail.... AND FAIL AGAIN.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> You either buy the package, or you don't.


Upon review, the sell-by-date has expired!


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> The Deacon wishes you to confess.
> To confront your sins (of poor musical taste) with perfect clarity.
> To recognize your self-imposed fall.
> To strive to better yourselves when it comes to musical taste.
> ...


Oh, _ffs!_ ... just STOP IT already!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Bishop Berkeley: To be is to be perceived. Hence, to not be perceived is to not be. There, it's gone......


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Are you serious Deac? All this prog mastermind Jimmehs stuff I had assumed to be some kind of eccentric humour. Do you wish us to take you seriously in fact?


I never took the Deacon very seriously, which is why I find him pretty entertaining.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I think entertaining is not his purpose. I see a mismatch.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> My purpose is to open-up recalcitrant "old" classical-heads to the possibility of something else.


Well, I'm not believing this statement on your purpose. You seem to be the same self on every forum and you haven't come here to please or enlighten us. You are here to please yourself and find a new audience after you've been kicked out of other forums. You'd rather change forum than habits. You're just about getting attention. That's your purpose.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> I think entertaining is not his purpose. I see a mismatch.


Are you not entertained?! As Maximus says.  I don't care what his purpose is, but I do get a kick out of some of his posts and pics he posts. The timing is there.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes of course I'm entertained but I care for the well being of my fellow men. Deacon has so much potential.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> Bishop Berkeley: To be is to be perceived. Hence, to not be perceived is to not be. There, it's gone......


Ah, yes ... the wise Bishop Berkeley ~ he invented the ignore button, didn't he?  :lol:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Casey-Jimmeh:
you like the word "purpose". What is YOUR purpose? Seems you spent an excessive amount of posts critizing the Deacon.
You are a belligerant.
And act unseemly on my threads.










You are however correct on one thing: IThe Deacon is not here to enlighten youse. He is here to stimulate youse towards expanded horizons of good taste.

But you have to seek it on your own. Would youse all not just be a bit suspicious that, *IF* I spoonfed you golden nuggets of redhot musical goodiness, that some of that would be intentionally false?










Well anyways....it is clear that Casey is in connivance with a few others here to expend energy to troll The Deacon.

I can only state....it is good to have a steady vocation to fall back on.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> You are however correct on one thing: IThe Deacon is not here to enlighten youse. He is here to stimulate youse towards expanded horizons of good taste.


to me you can do whatever you want, but

1. we were here already for that very reason: to expand our musical knowledge. So mission accomplished years before you arrived here.

2. we do that exchanging opinions and suggestions about music, while you're posting threads celebrating yourself (ironically or not) and others about album covers (and I'm not against it, but don't think that those threads could help anybody to "expand the horizons of good taste")

3. I'm not sure why you're acting like you have superior musical knowledge, while here there are a lot of people who know a lot of music.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

There was no belligerence on this board before the "Deacon" showed up. A "deacon" of what? Deacon means a servant position in the church. I think most of us are a little pissed at the arrogance, as if collecting facts about bands means anything.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I am a humble Deacon.

There were many prog mastermen of far, far greater renown than myself. Most , I might add, persecuted by the....well, lets not go there.

For instance I do not suppose you have heard of the venerated Saint Ethylred of Cumbria. He WAS venerated but now they have rewritten the history books and - to rabble like yourselves - it might as well be that he never was.
Tradition has it that the prog-apologist Ethylred , for the SIN of promulgating the doctrine of Prog, had his canonization rescinded (doubtless by unscrupulous characters of bad musical taste) . They even went so far that his grave was obliterated and the body whisked away to Heaven knows what -now long-gone - midden.

Oh aye! Be not deceived.
The enemies of Prog are legion.
There are always them wot work mischief.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

norman bates said:


> 3. I'm not sure why you're acting like you have superior musical knowledge, while here there are a lot of people who know a lot of music.


Mr Norman: but Regen has just assured us that knowing much about your beloved music amounts to little better than nowt in the grand scheme of things. Judgement final. All appeal denied!One must not question the wisdom of one's better. And Regenmusic is certainly one of Those.

Anyways, The Deacon is NOT acting. The Deacon does possess superior musical TASTE.
(Knowledge too , but memory is going bad with time. I have touted this on many a forum and I will do so here: the (likely)foremost psych/prog record dealer in Canada and possibly North America once stood up for The Deacon. It was at a Toronto record show. Some upstart noob said something to the tune of, "Big deal. What does HE know about prog?" And the dealer retorted: "Wallace has more more prog knowledge in the tip of his finger than you ever will have in the whole of your body."
This said to a paying customer.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

............................


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Is the Galactic Zoo forum at Yahoo still extant? Where's Jim?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jay said:


> Is the Galactic Zoo forum at Yahoo still extant? Where's Jim?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> Casey-Jimmeh:
> you like the word "purpose". What is YOUR purpose? Seems you spent an excessive amount of posts critizing the Deacon.
> You are a belligerant.
> And act unseemly on my threads.
> ...


Belligerent you say. The Reverend Shine Snakeoil Company will tell you about belligerence:

"Gave my heart to a vegetarian. I said: eat it before it gets cold."

Now that's some prog you never heard of haven't you? I don't care if it ain't your definition of prog. The Reverend is a real Masterman, Wallace.






"I ain't the one that tried to change his name and become someone else."


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^i am stupefied! Bravo!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

This thread becomes more surreal by the minute.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Jay said:


> Is the Galactic Zoo forum at Yahoo still extant? Where's Jim?


Wow!

I AM impressed.

You know of the mighty Galactic Zoo.

Well, afterall, who anymore is interested in strictly message forums like the old Yahoo Groups or the .alt/.rec platforms. People want their info to come swift nowadays and to the point and with soundclips. They don't have time for....paragraphs.

Have not been in touch with Jim for yahres.
What was your handle at Galactic Zoo?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Casey: "Reverend Shine Snakeoil Company "

Wot's this then?

Is this a reference to my Snakeoil (aka House Of Fox) forum.

Or is this just co-incidence?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> I am a humble Deacon.
> 
> There were many prog mastermen of far, far greater renown than myself. Most , I might add, persecuted by the....well, lets not go there.
> 
> ...


Are you referring to Aelred of Rievaulx, the homosexual saint of bladder stones? what was prog like in the 12th Century?


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> There was no belligerence on this board before the "Deacon" showed up... I think most of us are a little pissed at the arrogance...


No question that Wallace can be annoying (the Irish brogue got old real quick), but I thought it was regrettable when he was banned from _Progressive Ears_ in what struck me as a spasm of "moderator pique."

Some years ago there was a small group at PE, including Wallace, who knew this music inside and out, providing a valuable collective Prog resource for initiates to wallow in; to my knowledge, none are still active at that site. A real loss.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> What was your handle at Galactic Zoo?


I can't recall; it was too long ago.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The Passion Plays were:claproglike in the 12 century.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Jay said:


> No question that Wallace can be annoying (the Irish brogue got old real quick), but I thought it was regrettable when he was banned from _Progressive Ears_ in what struck me as a spasm of "moderator pique."
> 
> Some years ago there was a small group at PE, including Wallace, who knew this music inside and out, providing a valuable collective Prog resource for initiates to wallow in; to my knowledge, none are still active at that site. A real loss.


I have no doubt that all this is true, and that Wallace/The Deacon has (potentially) a great deal to offer about Prog, and maybe other things also. But my previous observation still holds:



> Deacon, if your goal is indeed to open up people to new musical possibilities, the tools you have chosen to employ--grandiosity, dismissal, insults--are singularly ill-suited to the task, methinks; do you not agree?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Would that the taints you mention could be excised!

Canst thou help to expiate the curse someone has put upon me?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

How about (just) posting about Prog?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> Would that the taints you mention could be excised!
> 
> Canst thou help to expiate the curse someone has put upon me?


Yes Wallace, I can help you with that in three easy steps.

1. Find the largest mirror in your house.
2. Look at yourself.
3. Repeat this phrase until exorcised: "I will play nice in the Talk Classical forums."

No one put a spell on you Wallace, you control the words that you type. If this method does not work for you may I suggest that you get bloodwork done to check your TSH levels.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for this once refraining from your usual line of attack.

I took your advice and you are correct - Uriah Heep lp really did it for me just now.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> Uriah Heep lp really did it for me just now.


Well, now you _are_ banned!


----------

